# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Minsk

## h4te

Вместе проще. Есть желание встретиться.

----------


## Undead

Я из Минска, но встречаться не хочу... Если хочешь - пиши в приват )

----------


## h4te

-_-cya

----------


## ледяная боль

Я таксама з Менску.

----------


## Undead

Пиши в приват

----------


## lifehatesme

я из минск...

----------


## Sehnsucht

Я таксама. Жыве Менск, жыве Беларусь!

----------


## lifehatesme

конечно жаль, что нет из Минска народу... Но с другой стороны это здорово...

----------


## od..

ну не надо так сразу .. есть и из минска 
вот тольк оесть ли смысл во встрече  ?

----------


## lifehatesme

а почему бы нет. встретимся пообщаемся)

----------


## Неясыть

Я с минска и совсем не против встретиться, даж наобороот ЗА!!!! если что - званить 501-69-33 (Женя)

----------


## lifehatesme

ну мну тож звониет. только сначала лучше смс пишите, чтобы я въехал, а то мало ли кто рядом будет, ещё что-нибудь не то услышит=)))

----------


## Dita

И мне лучше смс если возникнет желание, встретится, пообщаться и определиться.

----------


## Aero

Я тоже из Минска.Насчёт встречи пока не думал...

----------


## Dead_angel

Пока желания как такового нету...

----------


## lifehatesme

Мот сходку устроим? На пиво типо?
Пиво не обязательно(сам не люблю), кто не любит пиво-будем пить ананасовый сок.

----------


## Неясыть

*lifehatesme*, так народ, мну тож поддерживает енто предложение в полной мере.., предлогаю на выходных, числа этак 22 декабря сия года, встретиться гиде-нить в городе (Например, на Немиге) вечерком..., - там на месте и определимся как дальше....

----------


## Испорченная миром

Я тож не прочь встретиться. Кто хочет, пишите smsки на

----------


## Неясыть

так, вот народ уже по-тихоньку начинает собираться, так что позволю себе сказать, что сходка всё-так состоится, независимо от погодных условий!!!! так что надеюсь всех участников данной темы увидить 22 декабря живыми и здоровыми....

----------


## Неясыть

таак, вот сёння и 22-ое, так что смею вас обрадовать - мы собираемся в 19:00 на Немиге на главном входе в дворец спорта, если кто-то не сможет - то ждём до 20:20 там же....

----------


## DVersion

собсна, можно сказать, что встреча состоялась, было два человека)))

----------


## Неясыть

> собсна, можно сказать, что встреча состоялась, было два человека)))


 угу, ышо двое не дошли, по неизвестным мне причинам, один стоял за дворцом спорта, и одного человека не смогли встретить - сам опаздал на сходку...

----------


## дождь

ого. хмм. народу-то)
чего уж, давайте увидимся (;

----------


## Frau Finsternis

чё раньше не была на этом форуме?..
Минск обожаю...как раз до середины января была то в Минске, то в Орше...эх...  :Frown:

----------


## дождь

*Frau Finsternis*
хм, в Орше.. занятно. а счя где?)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Республика Карелия, город Петрозаводск...)
Мне до неё ехать сутки(((

----------


## WICKED

Те кто живёте в Минске не знаете случайно "Девочку с косой"??

----------


## дождь

*WICKED*
что-то наверное нет)) это ник?
очень расплывчатое определение, имхо

----------


## WICKED

*дождь* да, это ник.Настоящие имя Ира.

----------


## настёнок

оу...много минчан хД...ток молчат все...если что в асю стучите..можт погуляем..566363589...

----------


## ildziany_bol

Я из Минска.

----------


## настёнок

> Я из Минска.


 в асю стучи=)

----------


## Dvornik

Вот ещё один.

----------


## Эндер

Есть кто-нибудь из гродно ?

----------


## Foetus

Из Минска

----------


## Candace Kucsulain

Тут два варианта. Либо будут все угнетены депрессией каждого пришедшего, либо будет общение в виде советов по улучшению жизни.

----------


## Foetus

> Тут два варианта. Либо будут все угнетены депрессией каждого пришедшего, либо будет общение в виде советов по улучшению жизни.


 И? какое отношение это имеет к сабжу?
Здесь, в основном, угнетены собственной депрессией..

----------


## Алёнка

о..Минск, не молчите!

----------


## Foetus

Привет, Аленка. Я из Минска, пиши в личку или icq 611618477  :Smile:

----------


## Melancholy Green

я тоже из минска

----------


## Melancholy Green

очень хотелось бы свидиться..
но тут,вроде,и нету больше никого.все перегорели встречаться(

----------


## fuсka rolla

Здесь был как-то давно человек по имени h4te. Попробуй написать ему в личку. Он, кажется, из Минска.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Здесь был как-то давно человек по имени h4te. Попробуй написать ему в личку. Он, кажется, из Минска.


 Этот "h4te" девушка, и по материалам нашего форума ,в разделе "вспомним, кого с нами больше нет" она числится как погибшая... (

----------


## fuсka rolla

нет. Он- не девушка. Парень он. И, кажется, он просто перестал посещать форум. Хотя у него депрессия была сильная. 
Но то, что h4te- парень точно

----------


## Melancholy Green

> Здесь был как-то давно человек по имени h4te. Попробуй написать ему в личку. Он, кажется, из Минска.


 я напишу,конечно,..но по моим подозрениям,те,кто давно не посещает этот форум либо мертвы,либо передумали.поэтому врятли он ответит.но я попробую)

----------


## Melancholy Green

> Здесь был как-то давно человек по имени h4te. Попробуй написать ему в личку. Он, кажется, из Минска.


 я не могу написать ему(ей?)
стоит лимит на сообщения

----------


## fuсka rolla

Не расстраивайся. Здесь белорусы не редкость ) 
Я бы тебе дал телефон знакомого из твоих краев, только он в Дубае уже год. Появится на родине- дам тебе знать.

----------


## Melancholy Green

> Здесь белорусы не редкость )


 интересно,с чего бы это?))))

----------


## Melancholy Green

> Не расстраивайся. Здесь белорусы не редкость ) 
> Я бы тебе дал телефон знакомого из твоих краев, только он в Дубае уже год. Появится на родине- дам тебе знать.


 да мне и не горит,впринципе
поэтому,я думаю,кого-то вне форума на благо моему досугу подключать всё-таки не стоит))

..и,как это ни странно,общения как раз хватает.. порой даже больше,чем хотелось бы.чересчур много

просто хотелось поговорить с кем-нибудь,кто находится на форуме "здесь и сейчас". в реальном времени.





а ещё хотелось бы вывернуть душу наизнанку в компании симпатичного мне собеседника.и чтобы никто не вставлял в середине фраз всякую дружелюбную х!ню типа "всё будет хорошо.всё устаканится.ты ещё смеяться потом над этим будешь"
терпеть этого не могу.
в такие моменты я чувствую себя обманутой.якобы я доверила человеку самое важное для меня,а он(человек) пренебрёг этим моим порывом

я очень редко открываюсь людям,больше люблю слушать.и я вообще не понимаю,зачем всё это сюда написала.никто не спрашивал.не по теме.ахаха,я как обычно.всё невпопад))

ps:сначала хотела стереть всё это,..но всё-таки оставила.извиняйте))

----------


## Каин

Вот с этой девушкой я постарался бы вести себя тактично.

----------


## SuicideKing

Идея встретиться некой большой группой коненчо поднимает настроение, только представьте, "сходка" форума самоубийц :Smile: .
Думаю здесь куда более уместны частные встречи.
В Минске вообще кто-нибудь живой остался?

----------


## Foetus

>В Минске вообще кто-нибудь живой остался? 

Нет, только мертвые с косами вдоль дороги стоят и тишина (c)  :Smile: 
Если серьезно - да, в Минске еще есть пара-другая живых людей  :Smile:

----------


## Jack

От, нас уже 3! Глядишь еще кто нибудь подтянется.

----------


## fuсka rolla

У Вас там что, демонстрация собирается быть? Аккуратнее там, ребят- слухи о Минских демонстрациях не в Ваше пользу. С Новым Годом. Have fun out there )

----------


## Foetus

> У Вас там что, демонстрация собирается быть? Аккуратнее там, ребят- слухи о Минских демонстрациях не в Ваше пользу. С Новым Годом. Have fun out there )


  :Smile: )) Да, есть такое, у нас больше 2 человек - это уже "демонстрация" или "незаконный митинг"  :Smile:  И тебя с Наступившим!

----------


## Melancholy Green

> )) Да, есть такое, у нас больше 2 человек - это уже "демонстрация" или "незаконный митинг"  И тебя с Наступившим!


 малюсенькая поправочка: больше _3х_ не собираться. 
больше 2х по закону ещё допустимо,..демократия,как-никак,ну  :Smile:

----------


## fuсka rolla

> малюсенькая поправочка: больше _3х_ не собираться. 
> больше 2х по закону ещё допустимо,..демократия,как-никак,ну


 Может, это такая очень особая форма заботы о Вас и Вашем идеологической "заправке"? ))))
Не грустите там. )

----------


## 6erikov

Я тоже почти из Минска.
Если не считать, что я из Бобруйска. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ufl

Я долековато от Минска, 220 км.
но я бы встретился.
если кто хочет пообщаться пишите в личку

----------


## DarkNaty

Я тоже из Минска

----------


## login88

А я не из Минска, но из Беларуси.
Живе Беларусь!  :Smile:

----------


## login88



----------


## Усяслаў

Жыве і будзе жыць!

----------


## Вожык у тумане

I я з Менску. Жыве Беларусь!

----------


## Valentaine

хм... видимо Минск позитивный город, раз так мало и давно писали тут

----------


## Traumerei

А я вот только мечтаю о поездке в Минск и ещё Беловежскую пущу посетить хочется. Беларусь интересная страна. Ежели соберусь, может ли кто из минчан чем поспособствовать в реализации сиих мероприятий ?

----------

